

How I Did It: Philip Rosedale, CEO, Linden Lab - bootload
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070201/hidi-rosedale.html

======
ivankirigin
I have no idea why MMORPGs run from virtual currency with open trading markets
for real currency. Pitch that to any finance guy, and if he's smart he'd be on
board. Sure there is lots of regulation. That's what we like to call a
"barrier to entry" and a reason to work on the problem.

Further, there WILL be an exchange system, but it will have a great deal of
loss. Think of what ebay and paypal win in exchanges outside second-life. I
wouldn't call it "dead weight loss", but SL could have easily made money just
on taking a cut of sales, and being the best exchange.

Either way, this glosses over the idea that SL is perhaps the most mind
numbing way to waste time in video games. Maybe that will change with the
crytek engine.

------
ntoshev
The love machine concept and the way to handle budgeting are great.

------
motoko
how i make furry secks?

------
aarontait
You can tell he is a true entrepreneur. Despite the fact that everyone thought
he, and second life, were crazy, he went through with it. Who's the crazy one
now?

